
'You Can't See the Join!' – Recovering Morecambe and Wise - hudibras
http://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2017-12-morecambe-wise-video-film-archive-restoration
======
eesmith
Brilliant!

I had heard of the work about using X-ray microtomography to read old scrolls.
In retrospect it seems obvious that it could be applied to recover old film,
but that's a step I never would have come up with.

It helps that the people who enjoyed Morecambe and Wise many years ago are now
senior enough to dedicate time to this project. I had never heard of them. The
first YouTube clip I looked at is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFgdhZGLJrY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFgdhZGLJrY)
. It made me smile.

